# Looking for info on pse



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Nothing wrong with older compound bows, and in some ways better than today's compounds concerning noise, reliability and durability. I have 2 circa 1975 PSE "Pacer" bracket compounds that I have no doubt can still get the job done.

I owned a few PSE c-bows, but not the "Edge." But I do know that the Edge was a highly popular bow and the shooters that used them praised them highly. I am thinking that the bow is from the 80's-90's. Does your bow have a "tear-drop" cable and mild "round wheel" cams?


----------

